# Cat only cuddles when I'm asleep?



## stormydown (Jul 1, 2015)

My cat is super affectionate, but in the "sit/lay near me and follow me everywhere" variety. She doesn't tolerate a ton of petting (though when I get home from work she demands pets!) and isn't a lap cat. She sleeps at the foot of my bed every night.

I've noticed a few times when waking up in the middle of the night that she's a lot closer to me than she ever is in the daytime. Last night I woke up and was positioned on my side, and she was smooshed right up against my stomach, calmly grooming herself. Other times she's been pressed up against my leg. It's almost like she waits until I'm dead to the world to get cuddly. She never does that when I'm awake, even when I'm propped up in bed reading or in the process of falling asleep. 

Obviously it's not a problem, but I'm not quite sure what to make of it. I'd love it if she became more comfortable getting up in my business, but she's perfect the way she is anyway ?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

My Ellie is the same way. She's a total lovebug and is my shadow. She has to be near me 24/7 and demands pets and belly rubs, but isn't a lap cat. The only time she cuddles me is when I'm asleep. I wake up for work, or wake up in the middle of the night, and there she is cuddling me, fast asleep. I think it's because she's such a nervous cat by nature and is very hesitant. When we're sleeping, we aren't making any sudden movements or noises so it's more inviting for nervous kitties to cuddle us then.

Don't give up hope, though. Last night I actually had a breakthrough moment with Ellie. I was sitting on my couch watching TV and she was sitting on the armrest beside me like usual. But then I noticed her eyeing my lap and getting close. I encouraged her and told her she was a good girl, and she plopped right on my lap and cuddled for hours, purring away. It sounds small but it was a total breakthrough moment for me since although she's loving, she's never been a "lap cat". I was so excited! It was literally the first time since I got Ellie 2 1/2 years ago that she's come right on my lap and cuddled.


----------

